# Kaufberatung Gaming-PC bis ca 1100 Euro



## BlueGel (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Da ich meinen letzten PC vor etwa 10 Jahren selber zusammengestellt habe und nun quasi keine Ahnung mehr davon habe suche ich hier mal eure Hilfe 
Es soll ein PC primär zum Spielen werden und als grobe Obergrenze sind 1100 Euro angesetzt, in ca 2 Wochen wollte ich die Komponenten dann bestellen.
Hier mal mein Versuch:

*Gehäuse:*                 Aerocool XPredator X3 White Edition
*Mainboard:*               MSI Z87-G43
*Prozessor: *              Intel® Core™ i5-4670K
*Prozessorlüfter:*        Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
*RAM: *                      Transcend DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600
*Grafikkarte:*              Gigabyte GV-N770OC-2GD
*Festplatte:*                Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
*Netzteil:*                   be quiet! Straight Power BQT E9 450W
*Laufwerk:*                 LiteOn iHES112-115, Blu-ray-Combo

Vielen Dank schon einmal fürs Drüberschauen, Verbesserungsvorschläge, Änderungen usw.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

Sieht perfekt aus - müsste aber deutlich unter 1100€ zu haben sein ^^   und willst Du mal übertakten? Wenn ja, da wäre ein etwas besserer CPU-Kühler besser, wenn nein, dann brauchst Du keinen 4670k, sondern ein 4670 reicht völlig. 

Und BluRay: brauchst Du das wirklich? Beim Gehäuse: wenn es Dir gefällt, dann ist das gut. Es ginge allerdings auch günstiger, wenn du das Gehäuse jetzt nicht hauptsächlich wegen der Optik nehmen willst.


Und wenn Du eh schon bis 1100€ ausgeben kannst, dann würd ich mir für Windows eine SSD gönnen - 128GB ca 80-100€, das reicht für Windows und wirklich alle "normalen" Programme und einigem an "Eigene Dokumente" locker aus.


----------



## BlueGel (10. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Ja übertakten wollte ich dann schon, hättest du einen Vorschlag für einen Lüfter der dann besser passt?

Laufwerk ist geändert auf ein normales DVD Laufwerk, BluRay brauche ich da eigentlich wirklich nicht bei genauem überlegen...
Gehäuse ist mehr wegen Optik, bissl schick darf es auch aussehen 

Was für Komponenten benötige ich noch für SSD, bzw welche kann man da gut nehmen?

Ich hatte die Teile jetzt immer bei Alternate nachgeschlagen, aber gibt es denn noch andere Hardwareshops im Netz bei denen man dann die Preise vergleichen kann und dort auch ruhigen Gewissens bestellen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

BlueGel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Ja übertakten wollte ich dann schon, hättest du einen Vorschlag für einen Lüfter der dann besser passt?


 also, zum Übertakten zB der Alpenföhn Brocken oder der "Klassiker" Thermalright HR-02 Macho - musst nur aufpassen, dass die sich nicht mit dem RAM in die Quere kommen, vor allem falls das RAM so Kühlrippen nach oben hat.




> Was für Komponenten benötige ich noch für SSD, bzw welche kann man da gut nehmen?


 eine Samsung SSD 840 ist derzeit die beliebteste SSD, da machst Du auch nix falsch. Es muss da auch nicht die "professional" sein, denn die bietet vor allem Vorteil beim Schreib-Speed, der im Alltag aber irrelevant ist.


Andere Shops sind zB hardwareversand.de (am besten aber per Preisvergleich reingehen, da spart man idR weitere ca. 5-10% ) - zB hier http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-770-windforce-3x-oc-gv-n770oc-2gd-a953268.html   kostet die 359€, direkt im Shop ohne Preisvergleich-Link sind es 371€. oder auch bei mindfactory.de - Willst Du den PC denn selber bauen, oder bauen lassen?


----------



## BlueGel (10. Juli 2013)

Dann werde ich darüber mal alle Teile zusammensuchen, danke.

Ich wollte selber zusammenschrauben. Bissl Spass soll ja auch mit dabei sein und früher konnte ich das mal ganz gut, mal schauen wie es heute ist.


----------



## blubah (11. Juli 2013)

Hi,
falls du einen im normalbetrieb ''fast'' komplett lautlosen pc willst,
könnte diese zusammenstellung interessant für dich sein.
habe mir den so vor ca. 2 Monaten zusmamengebaut und es ist echt überwältigend wie leise ein nicht weassergekühlter pc sein kann.
viele leute die mich besuchten haben darauf die kombo gehäuse+cpu-kühler nachgekauft und sind alle sehr zufrieden.

gruß!


----------



## blubah (11. Juli 2013)

und natürlich die cpu in der tray versionern nehmen(nochmal 4 euro billiger)
der boxedkühler ist eh fabrikneuer sperrmüll


----------



## BlueGel (14. Juli 2013)

Sooo Danke nochmal für die zusätzlichen Anregungen und die generelle Unterstützung! Bestellung ist gestern raus und hoffe mal, dass die Komponenten Montag bzw. Dienstag geliefert werden. Habe mich letztendlich für folgendes entschieden:

*Gehäuse:*                 Aerocool XPredator X3 White Edition
*Mainboard:*               MSI Z87-G43
*Prozessor: *              Intel® Core™ i5-4670K
*Prozessorlüfter:*        Alpenföhn Brocken
*RAM: *                      Transcend DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600
*Grafikkarte:*              Gigabyte GV-N770OC-2GD
*Festplatte:*                Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
*Netzteil:*                   be quiet! Straight Power BQT E9 450W
*Laufwerk:*                 Samsung SH-118AB/BEBE
*SSD*                        Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s

Ich schreibe nochmal was dazu wenn ich alles zusammengebastelt und bissl getestet habe. Ich denke aber mal der Unterschied zu meinem 6 Jahre alten Laptop mit dem Spielen auf minimalen Details usw wird eindeutig sein


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2013)

Sieht perfekt aus. Am besten lad Dir schonmal alle NEUESTEN Treiber runter, also Mainboard bei MSI, und für die Graka bei nvidia. Die von CD sind oft schon veraltet oder funktionieren mit aktuellen Windowsupdates sogar nicht richtig.


----------



## blubah (15. Juli 2013)

der flutscht bestimmt wie eine 1 in der zusammenstellung.
beim kühler musste evtl. bisl fummeln.
habe den gross clockner.
musste hier die backplate vom MB abschrauben und die mitgelieferte installieren (bei so grossen ist das üblich, wichtig die folie richtung mainboard)
da dieser, genau wie der brocken, sehr gross ist, konnte ich auch nur slot 2 und slot 4 für benutzen, da slot1 vom kühler versperrt war.
mit einem ram komplett ohne kühlrippen wäre es evtl. gegangen aber ist auch nur eine vermutung, da der kühler komplett über den slot ragt.
solange du keine 4 riegel verwendest wirds keine probleme geben.

bin aber sehr zufriedne mit der kühlleistung, der manuellen drehzahlbedienung und dem echtt flüsterleisten fan.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2013)

blubah schrieb:


> solange du keine 4 riegel verwendest wirds keine probleme geben.


 zudem könnte man ja den Lüfter des Kühlers auch hinten anbringen, so dass er die Luft "durchsaugt" und nicht von vorne "reinbläst" - oder wäre es auch ohne Lüfter schon zu eng?


----------



## blubah (15. Juli 2013)

stimmt! beim brocken geht das. beim clockner leider nicht, da die fan-befestigung nur auf der einen seite ist.

brocken : http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/kuehler/Ekl_Alpenfoehn_Brocken-014.jpg

clockner: http://i01.twenga.com/computer/computerzubehoer/ekl-alpenfoehn-gro%C3%9F-clockner-p_531326vb.jpg

hatte mich damals für ihn entschieden, da er 10 euro billiger war (26 euro) und mit nur 17db max. geräuschpegel einer der leisesten überhaupt.

Gruß


----------



## BlueGel (21. Juli 2013)

So hier nun mal die Rückmeldung 

Teile wurden Mitte der Woche geliefert, gab da etwas Probleme mit DHL weil es ne Mehrpaketsendung war und die da was verbockt hatten, also DHL selber... 
Der Einbau lief dann soweit ohne Probleme. Im Gehäuse ist mehr als genug Platz für alles, sowohl Bauteile als auch gute Kabelführung.
Auch der CPU Lüfter Einbau lief ohne Probleme, man hat sogar an der danebenliegenden Gehäusewand noch Platz für einen Seitenlüfter wenn man möchte. RAM wechsel funktioniert auch ohne Lüfterausbau.
Einziges Manko beim Einbau, Gigabyte hat bei der Grafikkarte nicht mitgedacht bei den Stromanschlüssen. Wenn man die Schnappverschlüsse dran lässt sind einem die Kühlrippen im Weg, lässt sich aber lösen das Problem.

Im Betrieb ist der Rechner bisher super leise. Wenn man das Ohr mal unter den Schreibtisch hält bzw direkt neben den Rechner dann hört man maximal einen leisen Luftstrom, aber die Lüfter sind sehr leise. 
Grafiktechnisch hält die Karte bisher was sie versprochen hat, hab zwar noch nicht soviele Spiele getestet, diese jedoch auf voller Auflösung.
Also bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Kauf


----------



## blitzmax (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo BlueGel, was ist der eindruck von dem CPU, will mir nämlich den selben anschaffen, nur ohne "k" ^^

Gruß


----------

